# Egg-but , o-ring and d-ring



## Minga

_"References to snaffle bits mean conventional O-ring, egg-butt, or D-ring with a ring no larger than 4" and no smaller than 2"._

Esto refiere a competencias de rienda y describe parte del equipamiento. No logro encontrar en ningún lado la traducción de o-ring, d-ring (aunque pueda pensar que se trata de aros en "o" u "o" , y "d" y  "egg-butt" cuya traducción tampoco logro encontrar.  Quizá puedan ayudarme y les estaré muy agradecida.


----------



## brit66

Minga said:


> _"References to snaffle bits mean conventional O-ring, egg-butt, or D-ring with a ring no larger than 4" and no smaller than 2"._
> 
> Esto refiere a competencias de rienda y describe parte del equipamiento. No logro encontrar en ningún lado la traducción de o-ring, d-ring (aunque pueda pensar que se trata de aros en "o" u "o" , y "d" y  "egg-butt" cuya traducción tampoco logro encontrar.  Quizá puedan ayudarme y les estaré muy agradecida.


Filete con anillas redondas 
Filete con anillas en D
Filete con anillas ovaladas =egg-butt


----------



## Minga

brit66 said:


> Filete con anillas redondas
> Filete con anillas en D
> Filete con anillas ovaladas =egg-butt


Ahhh muchísimas gracias!  espectacular.


----------



## Minga

brit66 said:


> Filete con anillas redondas
> Filete con anillas en D
> Filete con anillas ovaladas =egg-butt


Aquí , verifiqué , las llaman solo anillas circulares , en D y los egg-butts, ovaladas.  Muchísimas gracias, con esa ayuda pude buscar el resto.


----------



## synergy_advaita

junta tórica = o-ring


----------



## Kaoss

synergy_advaita said:


> junta tórica = o-ring


That!


----------



## Minga

Perfecto. Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## horsewishr

synergy_advaita said:


> junta tórica = o-ring





Kaoss said:


> That!


Not in this context.  It's not a gasket.  It's a metal ring where the reins are connected.


----------



## Minga

horsewishr said:


> Not in this context.  It's not a gasket.  It's a metal ring where the reins are connected.


so it´s NOT Junta Tórica?


----------



## horsewishr

Junta tórica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Minga

horsewishr said:


> Junta tórica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre





horsewishr said:


> Junta tórica - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


There is no forum or dictionary for these kind of equipment, is there?


----------



## horsewishr

En español?  I would have no idea.  But I seriously doubt it. It’s a specialized discipline with its own jargon. I would suggest that you look for someone who participates in the sport in your country.  The terminology is likely to be different in different places, as evidenced by the multiple words for “port.”


----------



## Minga

horsewishr said:


> En español?  I would have no idea.


Si.  Es TAAAAAAN difícil esta traducción sin un lugar donde recurrir, que las frustraciones se me acumulan. Debería haber al menos algún manual en inglés y español que explique cada parte del equipamiento...


----------



## horsewishr

I hear your frustration. But I seriously doubt that such a document exists. Yo que tú hablaría con quién me contrató. Esa persona debería tener información, o por lo menos conocimiento del argot adecuado en español, ¿no?


----------



## Minga

horsewishr said:


> I hear your frustration. But I seriously doubt that such a document exists. Yo que tú hablaría con quién me contrató. Esa persona debería tener información, o por lo menos conocimiento del argot adecuado en español, ¿no?


Thank you horsewishr!   I did that.  He completely understood and will provide the terms i can´t find in dictionaries and forums.  THANK YOU!


----------



## horsewishr

You’re very welcome. I’m glad you found a solution


----------



## horsewishr

Sería estupendo que volvieras a los hilos sin respuesta después de que las tengas.  Someone else may have the same questions in the future


----------



## Minga

horsewishr said:


> Sería estupendo que volvieras a los hilos sin respuesta después de que las tengas.  Someone else may have the same questions in the future


True!  I´ll do it.  Aquí la respondieron así que verán la respuesta arriba. Pero me tomaré en tiempo de poner el término de ahora en más. Hasta a mi me sirve tenerlos aquí posteados. One never knows.  Thank you horsewishr! Great advice.


----------

